
Searching Hacker News for a Slideshow Tool - AngeloAnolin
I am trying to search Hacker News about an article I&#x27;ve read a couple of weeks (or months) ago about a web slide show tool that is sort of branded as replacement for powerpoint. It was not RevealJS but something similar. Can&#x27;t recall the name hence, hoping someone can provide me the link back to that article. Thanks.
======
MrTonyD
Was it Spectacle?
[http://stack.formidable.com/spectacle](http://stack.formidable.com/spectacle)

~~~
AngeloAnolin
Not really this one, but I think I would find this useful. Thanks!

